# Seeking breeder recommendation



## lchinitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi--does anyone have any experiences (positive or negative) with Leke Standard Poodles in Illinois?

Thanks!


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

Conan came from there... I was originally on a waiting list for her current litter, but Conan was left from the last and I fell in love. She's very knowledgeable, even if her website is lacking. I also have a client at work who got their poodle from Tina and its great too. If you'd like to meet Conan I'd be happy if itd help you...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

ask her if she has ever bred any kind of poodle mixed breeds


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

Tina does not breed doodles. She has bred standards for years.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

are you very sure about that??? have you ever asked her???

Doodles - Snowstorm Siamese


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

oops there he goes again...

Awww Golden Doodles - Tiger


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

I did. And she quite honestly told me she has studded out her males to breeders she knows well who are breeding Australian labradoodles -- the RIGHT way. This is something I do not disagree with. All breeds start from somewhere. This is different than breeding doodles for he money. Tina shows her dogs and breeds poodles for health behavior and to akc standards, but also understands that people will develop new breeds and it can be done riht


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

so she admits to studding him out for aussie labradoodles and I have just shown you that she has studded him out for golden doodles, with two different breeders.

I bet that Siamese cattery is especially interested in breeding mutts the "right way".

Now since you brought up the topic of health, why don't you ask about Tigger's Pennhip scores....


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I think there is another thread started by Arreau that mentions Leke, isn't there? Might be worth asking about. I really don't know much of the history of many of the breeders on here, but others seem to have more information. I would definitely do my due diligence. I guess I would have a problem with a breeder who used her poodles for mixed doodles, that's all. That's me.


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

I will be honest, I haven't been able to load your links on my phone... I imagine I don't need to.  quite frankly, I wasn't looking for anything bt a pet so I did not google to try to find out the answer to my question... I asked Tina. And I spoke to a vet who claims that Tiggers hip scores are trauma-related. Now, I will admit to knowing little about this and perhaps I was duped in that regard. However: I do not believe that Tina either over breeds or breeds for money alone. On top of that, I think her dogs have proven their temperaments. They are certainly pet quality standards in my book, even if some elitists disagree. 

Disclaimer: Aussie doodles and doodles for money and not to advance a new breed are huge turn offs for me... But I can agree to disagree on some things when were talking about a pet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I guess I have a problem with "advancing a new (mixed) breed" --- one that breeds a purebreed poodle....with another breed. And, I do believe purists of many breeds feel that way too --- just check out their websites. Having said that, I have seen a few of the Australian labradoodles in Evanston -- one guy's daughter had the pup flown from Australia no less. Having been on this forum for awhile now, I know there is huge disagreement on the subject, but this is a poodle forum after all so I would expect that. On the doodle forum they would all endorse.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Many doodles end up in shelters and rescues because of how they are marketed and sold.


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

I also do not support doodles in anyway... But I find it hard to fault people who believe that they can create a multigenerational breed that is eventually recognized by the akc. Can they? Honestly I think they had their chance... I knew doodles from Australia too, and that's not what people want. But I can't argue with people who say it can be done... Because that's how all breeds came about at one point.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

